
Big Data Could Sink Europe’s ‘Right to be Forgotten’ - EzGraphs
http://gigaom.com/europe/why-big-data-could-sink-europes-right-to-be-forgotten/
======
pfortuny
The problem with this law from the beginning was:

1) It assumes companies like Google/Facebook have full control of users' data.
This is untrue: anything you post on Facebook is already out of Facebook (or
it amounts to that: there is no control over what your 'friends' will do with
it).

2) It is paternalistic: look, we the lawmakers (who are NOT the people of
Europe but a bunch of guys and gals in an Ivory Tower) know that you the
people are unable to restrain yourselves and will make things public of which
you will later repent, so we want to grant you this power to 'erase' all of
your data.

I know it is way more complicated than that but it boils down to those two
ideas (dealing with specific data such as forms or automatically collected
data -as phone calls, location via triangulation etc.- is quite different:
these are data the Companies are not allowed to share in the first place).

As a Spaniard I am quite fed up with paternalism from Brussels.

------
qwerta
It is great way to tax companies like Google and Facebook. 1 million fine for
each day they wont comply, or ban in Europe. It's very simple, Watson.

~~~
pfortuny
They would go away from Europe to Bermuda (Google there?) or elsewhere, that
would be much cheaper. Engineers would be happy to emigrate.

Which, come to think of it, may be even good for the European users of those
services.

------
ableal
The writer is exploiting the "could sink", "possibly doomed", angle; I'd say
that a competent agency is doing properly its job, by explaining technical
difficulties to be either overcome or accepted.

Just the act of disallowing data from having a certified source (even if some
unreliable versions are inevitably available), would do much to uphold
personal rights.

